# I bet this was an exciting landing!



## thewritingwriter89 (Nov 6, 2008)

The look on the pilot's face is priceless. It's like he just doesn't really know what to think


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 6, 2008)

I think someone forgot to put the oil cap back on! ha ha ha. 

Lucky pilot to be able to see. Thanks for the post TWW89. I haven't seen this pic before.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 6, 2008)

Damn, that wouldn't of been a fun landing. Thanks for posting.


----------



## seesul (Nov 6, 2008)

What a pity he washed his face up before this pic was taken...otherwise we could think he´s Tuskagee airman  
Thanks for posting, I´ve never seen that before...


----------



## thewritingwriter89 (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm not quite sure, but could it be that his oil pump was shot and becuase they were pressurized, it just pumped all the oil out?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 6, 2008)

That's typical of a large radial when it blows an oil line or jug.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 16, 2008)

very good picture, thanks for posting it. I presume, from what can be seen of the markings, and the damaged hangar in the background, that it a P47 based in Italy?


----------



## ccheese (Nov 16, 2008)

At least he got in back on the ground in one piece, altho the engine is 
probably trashed....

Charles


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 16, 2008)

Way to turn it into a Night fighter...


----------



## Downwind.Maddl-Land (Nov 17, 2008)

Sorry Guys, don't see what the problem is - we Brits used to lubricate our radials like that normally!!! eg, Centaurus and Pegasus to name but 2!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 17, 2008)

109ROAMING said:


> Way to turn it into a Night fighter...



Yep...he he he


----------



## antoni (Nov 17, 2008)

Now this is what you call an exciting landing!


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 17, 2008)

thewritingwriter89 said:


> I'm not quite sure, but could it be that his oil pump was shot and becuase they were pressurized, it just pumped all the oil out?



This picture is in the book Bent and Battered Wings by squadron signal books

Caption says that the P-47 flown by Lt Edwin King of the 58th fighter squadron was hit by flak over Brescia Italy taking engine damage which resulted in the oil covering the fighter.

Intersting picture you posted there antoni, many thanks.


----------



## thewritingwriter89 (Nov 17, 2008)

thanks Micdrow. Now we know what the heck happened.


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 17, 2008)

thewritingwriter89 said:


> thanks Micdrow. Now we know what the heck happened.



Your welcome, though exactly what part of the engine that got hit it does not say but at least part of the mystery is solved on how it happened.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 17, 2008)

just another day at the office....


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Nov 17, 2008)

Nice pics guys; must be pretty lucky pilots to land after that!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 17, 2008)

Very interesting pics guys. Thanks.


----------



## ONE_HELLCAT (Nov 18, 2008)

Antoni's picture reminds me of this video.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lp478Tgm5gg_


----------



## Catch22 (Nov 21, 2008)

antoni said:


> Now this is what you call an exciting landing!



And that's how the Lancaster was born.


----------



## ratdog (Nov 21, 2008)

.............................................................................................................................................kaaaaaaayyyy.........................


----------



## wingnuts (Nov 23, 2008)

Catch22 said:


> And that's how the Lancaster was born.



... and the Shackleton 8)


----------



## thewritingwriter89 (Nov 25, 2008)

Here's another flavorful landing caught in the act. This is an Aussie Spitfire Mk VIII making a belly landing. Enjoy.


----------



## antoni (Nov 29, 2008)

A couple more. First one 315 FS, 324 FG, 12th AF.


----------



## blkstne (Nov 29, 2008)

here's a bad 332nd P-51 landing


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 29, 2008)

Amazing when you touch those props ,its like they just couldn't bend and yet when the planes come in contact with the ground they bend like spagetti

Nice pics guys!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 29, 2008)

When that prop hit the ground the engine was barely turning or those props would of looked a lot worse.


----------



## BombTaxi (Dec 7, 2008)

Somewhat OT, but how did the Anson end up in that 'compromising' position with the Whitley?!


----------



## beaupower32 (Dec 11, 2008)

Im intrested in how the P-47 pilot made it home. What did he do. Stick his head out of the bubble top. But if so how did he not get sprayed with oil. Must have been a intresting landing indeed!


----------



## antoni (Dec 12, 2008)

BombTaxi said:


> Somewhat OT, but how did the Anson end up in that 'compromising' position with the Whitley?!



Both aircraft belonged to 19 OTU. Photographed after night accident, Kinloss, 19/10/43. Anson pilot mistook airfield controller's signal and landed on top of Whitley as it was starting to take off. Nobody injured. Whitley Mk V N1369 UO*U written off. Anson Mk I DJ104 XF*K reparied and flew again.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 13, 2008)

Bit of an oops then. Crazy landing, must of been interesting to hear the comment of the R/T.


----------

